# Meb is 3 years old today Happy Birthday Meb



## Meb (Oct 18, 2005)

Today is Meb's 3rd birthday!!! Meb loves the water, he loves to swim and do anything that involves water. He also Loves his cat Norman. We 
always tease that a marching band could go through the house and if Norman is around Meb wouldnt even notice. Happy Birthday Meb~ We Love you!!! Meb's brother Max 
on this board is also 3 today. Please wish him a Happy Birthday too!!!







Meb and Max

Meb at 12 weeks when I first brought him home









A little bit older









Meb and Norman growing up together









Me and Meb at about 4 months old









Meb about 1 year old. This is my favorite picture of him. He was out in our field digging for mice and happened to look up and I snapped this picture.









Meb and Norman









Lets go for a swim









Bringing home a small stick...ha ha









Let's run through the sprinkler!!! I will go first









The day my life changed forever and I got my little brother Shay










My Sweet Mebbie









Taking Meb and Shay for a swim in the neighbors pond









He is my friend, my partner, my defender, my dog. I am his life, his love, his leader. He will be mine, faithful 
and true, to the last beat of his heart. I owe it to him to be worthy of such devotion.









Happy Birthday Meb ~ Love Mommy


----------



## Cathygirl (Dec 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday Meb from your brother Max


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

handsome!!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Meb.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Great pictures!!! Looks like they both had a wonderful day!!!!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Happy 3rd Birthday Meb and many, many more.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

<span style='font-size: 20pt'><span style='font-family: Arial Black'><span style="color: #993399">*HAPPY ( belated ) BIRTHDAY WISHES *</span></span></span>


----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)

<span style="color: #3333FF">I love his expressive face!







</span>


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

I am sorry I missed this. Happy Belated Birthday!

He is a handsome young man!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I don't know how I've missed this too!







Happy birthday Meb, I think you are one hunk of a dog!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Oh gosh - I'm really sorry I missed his big day. Happy belated birthday, handsome!







The pictures are terrific and that muddy nose one made me laugh out loud. I have a kitty who looks exactly like Norman, 'cept she's a girlie cat. LOVE dog and kitty pictures!


----------

